# Statue of Liberty Glock Auction



## Dame (Dec 14, 2011)

Just thought I would post this in case anyone is interested.



> In addition to ownership of the exclusive "GLOCK Statue of Liberty Gun", the high bidder for this SHOT Show handgun will be a VIP guest on a hunting trip with GLOCK spokesperson, R. Lee "The Gunny" Ermey. The trip will be for two days and one night. Timing, destination and type of game hunted will be coordinated with GLOCK and the high bidder.


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=265007055#PIC


----------

